# First time grinder



## oliveoyl (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi everyone!

During lockdown I decided to buy a grinder (Melitta Molino - didn't want to spend too much on my first purchase, but happy with it atm).

I've been buying beans from a local independent coffee shop which I'm very happy with but am interested in seeing what else is out there. I could spend hours looking through all the websites posted but was keen to hear some suggestions if that is okay?

We typically use a French press (I'm Canadian but living in the UK, so I think you call it a cafetière?) and also sometimes the stove top Moka pot. I drink my coffee black whilst my husband has a splash of milk. We both particularly like dark roasts, and I love the chocolate and caramel flavours. Not too keen on fruity, but a little bit is okay.

My favourite guilty pleasure drink is espresso con panna

Lovely to meet you all 🙂

Cheers,

Olive


----------



## matjam (Jul 3, 2020)

Hello Olive,

Fellow new member here.

Just googled espresso con panna! We've ordered those by mistake on holiday. Ordering a coffee with cream, thinking you'll get a drink and when it arrives it's more like a dessert!

we never sent them back though!


----------

